# Geforce GTX 770 und Core i5-4670K in neuem PCGH-PC - jetzt vorbestellen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Geforce GTX 770 und Core i5-4670K in neuem PCGH-PC - jetzt vorbestellen [Anzeige]*

					Falls Ihnen der Ultimate-PC GTX780-Edition oder Titan-Edition zu teuer ist, finden Sie hier eine günstigere Alternative, die für aktuelle PC-Spiele mehr als genügend Leistung bietet.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Geforce GTX 770 und Core i5-4670K in neuem PCGH-PC - jetzt vorbestellen [Anzeige]*


----------



## Hells00r (27. Juni 2013)

Es wäre schön zu erfahren, welche Grafikkarte zur Zeit verbaut wird. 

Wieso hat der PC bei 3Dmark 2011 einen höheren Stromverbrauch wie bei 2013? Ist das ein Tippfehler?


----------



## Horilein (28. Juni 2013)

Laut Bildern auf Alternate ist eine GTX770 Phantom von Gainward verbaut. Ich tippe das macht Alternate nach Lagerbestand.
Ich find den Preis derb überzogen. Ohne geflame wegen selbst zusammenschrauben und so...aber 1600,-€ mit Win 7....das derb.


----------



## HORICAN (5. Juli 2013)

Aber das gleiche gibts du doch in etwa auch aus wenn du dir nur die Hardware holst oder nicht ??
Naja sind halt Sachen drinne die brauch keiner - Bluerayplayer die SSD PRO ... kostet halt alles mehr vielleicht sind die 100 Euro teurer aber sonst passt es doch eigentlich ? oder habe ich ein Rechenfehler ?


----------



## Horilein (8. Juli 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208c4ec88df099d96a476f9a0ab9974e806c18e8aa77

Mindfactory ist jetzt grade(in diesem Augenblick) nicht besonders Preiswert, aber wir kommen der sache doch näher als ich dachte. Rund 200,-€ fehlen noch, wobei wenn Du die Teile einzeln Kauft der Händler deutlich  mehr von hat.
Also geh ich davon aus das Alternate pro (und bei diesem) Rechner um die 400-500,-€ gut macht. Gehäuse, Mainbords und Netzteile haben eine sehr gute Gewinnspanne. Cpu`s und Grakas natürlich nicht so.
Ist also nicht derb überzogen, nur etwas zu Teuer was aber das Komplettpaket wieder wett macht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Juli 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208c4ec88df099d96a476f9a0ab9974e806c18e8aa77
> 
> Mindfactory ist jetzt grade(in diesem Augenblick) nicht besonders Preiswert, aber wir kommen der sache doch näher als ich dachte. Rund 200,-€ fehlen noch, wobei wenn Du die Teile einzeln Kauft der Händler deutlich  mehr von hat.
> Also geh ich davon aus das Alternate pro (und bei diesem) Rechner um die 400-500,-€ gut macht. Gehäuse, Mainbords und Netzteile haben eine sehr gute Gewinnspanne. Cpu`s und Grakas natürlich nicht so.
> Ist also nicht derb überzogen, nur etwas zu Teuer was aber das Komplettpaket wieder wett macht.



Sorry, deine Aufstellung ist leider nicht seriös. U. a. diese Punkte:
- Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Wert von 45 Euro fehlt
- Gehäuse ist auch ein anderes
- WLAN-Karte hast du auch vergessen
- Der Zusammenbau und die Garantie auf das Komplettsystem wird auch nicht berücksichtigt

Zieht man diese Punkt ab, spart man bei Mindfactory nicht wirklich Geld.


----------



## Horilein (9. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Sorry, deine Aufstellung ist leider nicht seriös. U. a. diese Punkte:
> - Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Wert von 45 Euro fehlt
> - Gehäuse ist auch ein anderes
> - WLAN-Karte hast du auch vergessen
> ...



Nö, der Mugen und das Define R4 sind dabei.  Nur nicht in der PCGH Edition. Mhm...ne W-Lan Karte...Mhm.
Zitat: ...was aber das Koplettpaket wieder wett macht.


----------



## crae (3. August 2013)

Jo kann dir nur recht geben Horilein, ist überzogen. Schaut euch mal mein System an, ist praktisch das selbe wie eueres, nur ohne SchnickSchnack wie zb eine wlan-Karte oder 250gb ssd, obwohl eigentlich 120gb reichen. Außerdem hat man praktisch überall 2 Jahre Garantie, teilweise sogar länger, damit muss man nicht prahlen.

mfg, crae


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. August 2013)

crae schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man praktisch überall 2 Jahre Garantie, teilweise sogar länger, damit muss man nicht prahlen.mfg, crae



D. h. wenn du dir einen PC selbst zusammen baust und auf einmal der Monitor schwarz bleibt, schickst du den ganzen PC an genau welchen Hersteller/Händler zurück, damit die die Ursache des Problems innerhalb der Garantie behoben wird, wenn unklar ist was defekt ist?


----------



## hodenbussard (17. August 2013)

Manchmal stell ich mir die Frage,ist das ein Forum einer PC Zeitung oder ein Hardwareversand. Überall blitzt einen Werbung mit der oder der PCGH BlaBlaBla Edition entgegen.
Ich weiss das auch Ihr Geld verdienen müsst,was haltet ihr davon komplett in der Komplettrechnerabteilung alles mit Werbung zuzupflastern


----------



## Selas_Victoria (17. August 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> D. h. wenn du dir einen PC selbst zusammen baust und auf einmal der Monitor schwarz bleibt, schickst du den ganzen PC an genau welchen Hersteller/Händler zurück, damit die die Ursache des Problems innerhalb der Garantie behoben wird, wenn unklar ist was defekt ist?


 Wer so etwas macht, der sollte auch nicht selbst zusammenbauen. Man kann so viele Komponenten auch selbstständig auf einen Defekt testen und dann zurückschicken und die Garantie hat man auch anderswo.

Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass die Fertig-PC's von PCGH und anderen Seiten deutlich über dem eigentlichen Warenwert liegen. Allerdings werden hier größtenteils sinnige und wertige Komponenten ausgewählt, nicht so wie beim Rechner von bspw. MediaMarkt oder Saturn, aber dennoch zahlt man einen erheblichen Aufpreis. Das liegt einerseits daran, dass Alternate sehr oft sehr teuer ist und andererseits schlägt jede Seite gern ein paar (hundert) Euro auf fertige Zusammenstellungen.

Ein PCGH-Rechner ist den meisten Fertig-Rechnern von Elektronik-Discountern zwar vorzuziehen, aber nichts und zwar rein gar nichts geht über eine auf die eigenen Wünsche zusammengestellte Auswahl von Komponenten, vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie viel Geld man dabei sparen kann (und trotzdem bessere Komponenten verbaut).


----------



## crae (17. August 2013)

@daniel: Erstmal würde ich natürlich mit Teilen von alten pcs testen, ram mal einen Riegel raus, dann den anderen, usw. Wenn ich weiß was kaputt ist, kann ich dann das zurückschicken. Außerdem kann man auch z. T. durch Fehlercodes von mainboards prüfen, also man findet es schon heraus, was kaputt ist und selbst wenn nicht, praktisch überall stehen Elektronikläden, bei mir zb nur 3km entfernt die würden mir den ganzen Pc für 100 Euro überprüfen. Würde ich nur machen, wenn alle Stricke reißen. Trotzdem wäre ich noch unter dem Preis eueres zusammengestellten Pcs. Ich mein schaut euch doch mal an was im Forum hier gepostet wird, die machen dass echt gut. Mein System ist ja annährend das selbe wie euer gtx 770-Pc, ich hab dafür 1150 Euro bezahlt, eurer kostet 1479. Bei meinem ist nur Top-hardware verbaut und selbst wenn ich noch eine wlan-Karte reinbau, die kostet auch nicht sooo viel. Und zuletzt ist es auch nicht das wahre einen komplett zusammengebauten Pc zurückzuschicken. Zum einen gibt das hohe Versandkosten (weiß leider nicht ob alternate die übernimmt), aber vorallem kann was ausbrechen, zb ein großer cpu-Kühler oder die Grafikkarte, wie es mir vor einem Jahr passiert ist (Grafikkarte aus dem slot ausgebrochen, bei hwv über dhl). Wenn ich dann wirklich was überteuertes kaufen würde, dann schon von einem lokalen Händler was halbwegs gutes, dann muss ich den Scheiß wenigstens nicht nochmal verschicken. Das einzige gute Haar das ich bei eurer Konfiguration eigentlich dranlassen kann ist, dass sie immer noch besser sind als der Scheiß von alienware.

e1: @selas: Jop genau so seh ich das.

mfg, crae


----------



## Squarefox (17. August 2013)

Ist recht gut der Rechner, doch würde ich eher 16GB Ram nehmen, da das doch noch ein bisschen länger reicht.


----------



## Duvar (18. August 2013)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Manchmal stell ich mir die Frage,ist das ein Forum einer PC Zeitung oder ein Hardwareversand. Überall blitzt einen Werbung mit der oder der PCGH BlaBlaBla Edition entgegen.
> Ich weiss das auch Ihr Geld verdienen müsst,was haltet ihr davon komplett in der Komplettrechnerabteilung alles mit Werbung zuzupflastern


 
Sry, da werden die selben bzw noch bessere Systeme für weitaus weniger Geld zusammengestellt und Zusammenbau macht Hardwareversand für 20€...
Ich persönlich finde es echt nicht schön...
Habe einige erlebt die einen "PCGH Rechner" gekauft haben und im Komplettrechnerbereich ordentlich kritisiert wurden, die Jungs und Mädels tun mir Leid.

Wollte schon seit Tagen zu dieser Angelegenheit was schreiben.
Wie kann es sein, dass hier so teuere Hardware verkauft wird und wenn man bissl weiter runter scrollt zum Komplettrechner Bereich, weitaus bessere Hardware (auch mit Zusammenbau) weitaus günstiger zu haben ist.
Das Ziel Geld zu verdienen in allen Ehren, nur ich finde dies passt gar nicht zum guten Image der PCGH, es ist paradox, es ist mir ein Rätsel.

Habe mir die Tage die ganzen Rechner Zusammenstellungen mal angesehen und war echt baff bzgl des Preises.
Ich wünschte die PCGH würde diese AKtion komplett Abblasen oder wenigstens nicht so teuer machen + wirklich den Preisen entsprechend gute Hardware verbauen.
Das ist wie als wäre ich in einem Restaurant und vorne gibt es abgestandene Käsebrötchen für 10€ pro Stück und bissl weiter hinten frischen Fisch und Steak etc für 5€ pro Menü+Getränk.

Einerseits gönnt man es natürlich der PCGH, dass sie Geld verdienen, nur andererseits bricht einem das Herz, wenn dann Hilfesuchende kommen mit ihrem "suboptimalem" PCGH Fertig - Rechner...
Ich wünschte es würde eine andere und bessere Lösung geben, womit alle zufrieden sind. (Käufer+Verkäufer+Com die das sehen muss)
Ist echt Imageschädigend meiner Meinung nach, vllt sollte die PCGH auch diese Art von Threads sperren für Kommentare.(als Vorzeitige Lösung, bis vllt etwas an der Sache geändert wird)
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen liebes PCGH Team bzw liebe Community, ich bitte um euer Verständnis.


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## crae (18. August 2013)

@squarefox: Ist überflüssig und kostet nur Geld, dass man dann an der Grafikkarte sparen müsste.

mfg, crae


----------



## OberstFleischer (5. Oktober 2013)

Die PCGH vergibt nur ihren Namen für den "Alternate-Rechner" und vielleicht noch ein büschen rumgeteste... Werbetechnisch auch wirksamer für Alternate um den Umsatz zu steigern. 
Wird ja auch letztendlich bei Alternate gebaut. 
Glaube kaum das die PCGH-Redakteure da gross Einfluss haben, oder ?! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALTERNATE Ultimate PC W8-64, PC-System
(und so schnell wurde er von ALTERNATE offline genommen , hahahaha)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Systea Gamer Haswell/GTX780 W7HP64, PC-System

Lieber selber schrauben ... nur mal die Kommentare der Käufer durchlesen. 
1 Negativer würd mich schon bei der Summe von 1200-1600 € abschrecken !


----------



## hanfi104 (9. Februar 2014)

PCGH hat schon Einfluss. Sie stellen in Kooperation mit Alternate einen ausgewogenen PC zusammen mit qualitativen Teilen und der Vertrieb läuft über Alternate. Wenn fertig PC, dann von PCGH. Selber bauen ist aber immer noch besser


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (10. Februar 2014)

Ich habe rund 550 € weniger gezahlt und komme trotzdem auf die gleichen  Benchergebnisse. Ok ich habe keine SSD aber die kriegt man ja mittlerweile für 100 €.
Ja ich stimme zu mit der Garantie das man einfach denn Komplett Rechner einschicken kann und die reparieren das, aber das ist trotzdem nicht gerechtfertigt. 400€ für Garantie!
Ich vergleiche meinen PC mit der 770Edition.


----------

